# volergliene



## saadia

Cari amici, 

scusatemi la mia ignoranza, ma è la prima volta che sento il verbo volere unito a NE nel senso di volere bene a qualcuno. Ho appena letto sul corriere della sera -riguardo il triste caso della tragedia di Avetrana- le dichiarazioni di Ivano, che di seguito vi trascrivo:_ «Possono essere stati molti gli episodi legati comunque all'affetto che Sarah mostrava nei miei confronti. Una volta Sarah, guardandomi, mi ha detto "ti voglio bene". Ed io le risposi di *volergliene* anche io». _

Che senso ha "NE" in questo contesto? Da ciò che so, NE significa: di ciò, di questo, di quello, da quel posto, da questo posto, ecc. (sempre implica l'uso della preposizione DI/DA); ma il suo uso, qui, proprio non lo capisco.

Secondo me qui dovrebbe esserci: *"......Volerle anch'io*"

Grazie in anticipo per il vostro prezioso aiuto.

Saadia,


----------



## infinite sadness

Il ne sostituisce "di bene".


----------



## ursu-lab

saadia said:


> Cari amici,
> 
> scusatemi la mia ignoranza, ma è la prima volta che sento il verbo volere unito a NE nel senso di volere bene a qualcuno. Ho appena letto sul corriere della sera -riguardo il triste caso della tragedia di Avetrana- le dichiarazioni di Ivano, che di seguito vi trascrivo:_ «Possono essere stati molti gli episodi legati comunque all'affetto che Sarah mostrava nei miei confronti. Una volta Sarah, guardandomi, mi ha detto "ti voglio bene". Ed io le risposi di *volergliene* anche io». _
> 
> Che senso ha "NE" in questo contesto? Da ciò che so, NE significa: di ciò, di questo, di quello, da quel posto, da questo posto, ecc. (sempre implica l'uso della preposizione DI/DA); ma il suo uso, qui, proprio non lo capisco.
> 
> Secondo me qui dovrebbe esserci: *"......Volerle anch'io*" "= volere a lei cosa? manca il complemento.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per il vostro prezioso aiuto.
> 
> Saadia,



Come dice Infinite-sadness, il "ne" sostituisce "di bene". Non si può eliminare questo complemento oggetto. Qui "bene" non è avverbio ma sostantivo (il bene) non determinato (un po' di bene, molto bene, ecc), quindi sostituibile da un clitico ne con funzione di partitivo, cioè dal "ne".

Voglio un bicchiere d'acqua -> ne voglio tre (*di *bicchieri d'acqua)


----------



## saadia

Grazie amici,

ora si che capisco!! Il "ne" in questo contesto significa "del bene", non avevo pensato all'uso del partititvo. 

Un caro saluto,
Saadia


----------



## SeraphimFoA

Una domanda rapida, scusate se riapro il thread, ma in quella espressione (volergliene) il "gli" significa "a lei", corretto? 
Come mai si può usare?

Grazie


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Seraphim,

In questa frase *"gli"* *è* pronome personale di terza persona *maschile e* *femminile*, singolare e plurale.

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Yulan said:


> ... In questa frase *"gli"* *è* pronome personale di terza persona *maschile e* *femminile*, singolare e plurale ...


Scusate se riapro un po' il thread anch'io   ... ma vorrei capire meglio questo "gli" che nella frase in questione si riferisce al femminile singolare  . Quindi qual è la spiegazione giusta:

1. È correto usare il pronome _*gli*_  per la 3.pers.sg.fem. in dativo (aspetterei *le*) 
 2. Non è corretto, ma si usa 
3. La combinazione _*le*_ + *ne* diventa *gliene*
 4. Altra spiegazione ...


----------



## saadia

Caro Seraphim,

nel caso dei pronomi doppi, il pronome "le" (a lei) unito a un altro pronome, in questo caso "ne", diventa "gli", come se fosse _a lui_.

Saluti,
Saadia


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Scusate se riapro un po' il thread anch'io   ... ma vorrei capire meglio questo "gli" che nella frase in questione si riferisce al femminile singolare  . Quindi qual è la spiegazione giusta:
> 
> 1. È correto usare il pronome _*gli*_  per la 3.pers.sg.fem. in dativo (aspetterei *le*)
> 2. Non è corretto, ma si usa
> 3. La combinazione _*le*_ + *ne* diventa *gliene*
> 4. Altra spiegazione ...


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Scusate se riapro un po' il thread anch'io   ... ma vorrei capire meglio questo "gli" che nella frase in questione si riferisce al femminile singolare  . Quindi qual è la spiegazione giusta:
> 
> 1. È correto usare il pronome _*gli*_  per la 3.pers.sg.fem. in dativo (aspetterei *le*)
> 2. Non è corretto, ma si usa
> 3. La combinazione _*le*_ + *ne* diventa *gliene*
> 4. Altra spiegazione ...




Come ti ha già scritto saadia, quando c'è un pronome combinato indiretto+diretto, il primo pronome prende la vocale -e:
me lo regali? ecc..

I pronomi indiretti di terza persona gli/le al singolare e gli al plurale diventano *glie-* e, solo in questo caso, si *uniscono *al pronome diretto in un'unica "parola": 
glielo/gliela/ecc. anche quando precedono il verbo.

Il femminile e il maschile e il plurale si distinguono solo in base al contesto della frase. D'altra parte, in spagnolo avviene la stessa cosa (se lo...).

Questo non vale per il pronome riflessivo "si" che resta con la "s":
*se *li lava tutti i giorni (i capelli).


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao a tutti!

Vi chiedo ció che non capisco facendo un esempio.

- Dimmi, hai sentito di questa catastrofe?
- No, non ne ho sentita (oppure sentito?).

- Hai saputo qualcosa di quella persona?
- No, non ne ho saputa (o saputo?) niente.


Pelle


----------



## infinite sadness

pellegrino12 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Vi chiedo ció che non capisco facendo un esempio.
> 
> - Dimmi, hai sentito di questa catastrofe?
> - No, non ne ho sentita (oppure sentito?).
> 
> - Hai saputo qualcosa di quella persona?
> - No, non ne ho saputa (o saputo?) niente.
> 
> 
> Pelle


----------



## Necsus

Con _sentire_ te ne sconsiglio l'uso, non credo proprio che qualcuno direbbe "No, non ne ho sentito".


----------



## saadia

Ciao Pellegrino,

La prima domanda del tuo esempio sarebbe: Hai sentito parlare di questa catastrofe? e la risposata: No, non *ne* ho sentito. Ne significa DI CIO, DI QUELLO e non si accorda con il participio. Se la tua domanda fosse: Hai sentito la notizia sulla catastrofe? la risposta sarebbe: No non l'ho sentit*a, *perché stiamo usando i pronomi diretti al passato che si accordano con il participio.
 Il NE di quantità sì se accorda al passato con il participio es.: Hai mangiato delle mele? - Sì, *ne* ho mangiate. "DELLE" è un partitivo e il NE significherebbe "alcune".

Spero che qualcun altro ti possa dare altri chiarimenti,

Saadia,


----------



## pellegrino12

Va bene.  Volevo sapere solo quali sono le declinazioni quando usiamo il pronome "ne", cioé se alla fine del participio passato del verbo é necessario segnalare il genere del sostantivo a cui ci si riferisce.
Ad esempio: -Hai parlato a qualcuno della nostra situazione?  Allora si deve dire: - No, non ne ho parlato a nessuno.


E allora, al posto di "non ne ho sentito" che cosa si dice generalmente?

Grazie a voi tutti per le spiegazioni, ora capisco giá tutto.


----------



## voidinchains

Concordo con Necsus. Possibili risposte in quel caso potrebbero essere:_
No, non ne ho sentito parlare.
No, non ho sentito nulla a riguardo._
_No, non ne ho sentito nulla._


----------



## Necsus

saadia said:


> La prima domanda del tuo esempio sarebbe: Hai sentito parlare di questa catastrofe? e la risposata: No, non *ne* ho sentito.


Perdona, Saadia, ma non puoi omettere _parlare_ nella risposta, perché, ripeto, _sentire_ non regge il partitivo nel significato di _venire a sapere_. Mentre lo regge nel suo significato proprio: "Hai sentito l'intervento di Sempronio?" -"Ne ho sentititi solo alcuni passaggi".


----------



## saadia

Sì, hai ragione, è stato uno sbaglio.

Grazie
Saadia


----------



## pellegrino12

Necsus said:


> Perdona, Saadia, ma non puoi omettere _parlare_ nella risposta, perché, ripeto, _sentire_ non regge il partitivo nel significato di _venire a sapere_. Mentre lo regge nel suo significato proprio: "Hai sentito l'intervento di Sempronio?" -"Ne ho sentititi solo alcuni passaggi".




Puoi spiegarmi perché si dice :"alcuni passaggi"?


----------



## Necsus

Forse volevi chiedere perché _sentiti_? In _alcuni passaggi_ non c'è molto da spiegare, è un plurale. Qual è il tuo dubbio?


----------



## saadia

"Hai sentito l'intervento di Sempronio?" -"Ne ho sentititi solo *alcuni passaggi*". 

alcuni passaggi dell'intervento, La frase senza il NE sarebbe: Ho sentito solo alcuni passaggi dell'intervento

Saadia


----------



## pellegrino12

Necsus said:


> Forse volevi chiedere perché _sentiti_? In _alcuni passaggi_ non c'è molto da spiegare, è un plurale. Qual è il tuo dubbio?


Ah sí, volevo dirti quello.  Il participio passato non va concordato solo se esprime quantitá? E allora quando si deve concordare e quando no?


----------



## Necsus

Ah be', volevo dirti quello.  
Perché il participio può essere concordato o meno (vai a vedere la discussione sull'accordo del participio passato, ho appena risposto lì). 

PS: correggi la correzione del tuo post...!


----------



## pellegrino12

Necsus, grazie per il tuo aiuto ma, che nel caso di lo, la, li, le si debba concordare, lo so. Adesso non riesco a capire quando vada concordato il pronome ne. Cioé: ad esempio, perché si dice: - Non, di quella persona non ne ho saputo niente. Comunque sono grato per la tua (anzi, per la vostra) voglia di aiutarmi...


----------



## Necsus

Pellegrino, lo so che lo sai, quello che volevo evidenziare è che se l'obbligo di accordo sussiste _solo_ quando il participio si riferisce a uno dei pronomi atoni precedenti _lo, la, li, le_, significa che la regola grammaticale non lo prevede con _ne_.


----------



## pellegrino12

:O non ci posso credere... io sono sicuro che c'é qualcosa... ma se me lo dici tu....


----------



## Necsus

Be', io ti dico solo che non mi risulta che la grammatica preveda l'obbligo di accordo del participio passato quando è preceduto dalla particella _ne_, a differenza di quanto accade per _lo, la, li, le_. La questione di fatto è abbastanza spinosa e spiegazione non è semplicissima, riporto questo contributo dalla Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione tratto dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca, che può essere d'aiuto:

"Quando in posizione di complemento oggetto troviamo un SN* di significato partitivo, l'accordo può mancare o può avvenire sia con l'antecedente di _ne_, sia con il SN in posizione di complemento oggetto (in quegli stili che ammettono l'accordo del participio passato con l'oggetto). Seguono tre esempi: "Di birra, ne ho bevuto due litri"; "Di birra, ne ho bevuta tre litri"; "Di birra, ne ho bevuti tre litri". 

* SN dovrebbe stare per sintagma nominale.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Salve a tutti, sono iscritto da poco. Mi permetto, sicuro della vostra cortesia, di voler porre in luce anche un altro elemento, che potrebbe altrimenti non avere la debita attenzione, ossia la negazione seguita dal nulla/mai/nessuno.
Come in precedenza, infatti, _non ho sentito nulla _è chiaramente, stando all'italiano scritto, una frase in odore di eresia. Il fatto è però, concorderete, che ormai è entrato nel parlare e nello scrivere comune anche perché, seppure non sia l'unico né il migliore, è comunque un elemento che esprime il concetto rapidamente. Così tale elemento ormai è considerato (correggete se sbaglio) una seminegazione, accettata quindi nel contesto. Altrimenti si dovrebbe usare sempre meglio espressioni come _alcunché (o alcun che) da aggiungere alla negazione (che sarebbero anche seminegazioni proprie)._
_E' giusto così o sapete qualcosa in più?_
_Grazie per la pazienza_
_Al prossimo messaggio_


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Cosimo, e benvenuto in WRF!
Come prima cosa ti consiglio di leggere le linee guida del forum, nel thread a inizio pagina: dovresti aprire una discussione apposita, dopo aver controllato che non ce ne sia una già aperta sullo stesso tema, in quanto la questione che poni non è di fatto collegata all'argomento oggetto di questa. E a parte questo, francamente a me non è chiarissimo su cosa nello specifico chiedi il parere degli altri...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ciao, era un'analisi di quello che s'è detto in questo topic in alcuni messaggi, ossia la diatriba:
_hai sentito di quel disastro?_
_no, non *ne* ho sentito_

qualcuno ha risposto con la formula:
_no, non ho sentito *nulla*_

capisco che sia ai limiti della trattazione in questo topic, ma è pur sempre una cosa da far notare se vogliamo essere pignoli, per così dire. Intendo la presenza della doppia negazione che in alcune lingue (e l'Italiano è una di queste) è sinonimo di affermazione. 
Comunque volendo se ne può parlare altrove.


----------



## Necsus

Purtroppo non siamo d'accordo, ma non è questa la discussione in cui rispondere. Ti rimando alla discussione alcuno/nessuno, e in particolare al post #15, in cui rispondevo a un'osservazione silmilare (clicca sulle parole in blu per andarci direttamente).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

ti ringrazio della precisazione, e perdonami per questo off topic. Pensavo comunque che fosse uno dei tanti di questo topic, ma ovviamente non conosco ancora le dinamiche di questo forum, quindi mi sarò sbagliato. 
Grazie ancora.
ps. vado a leggermi il topic che hai consigliato, magari se ne può discutere ancora, mi interessa sapere quali sono le vostre opinioni in proposito.


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao!!! Benvenuto tra di noi!  Aspettiamo le tue opinioni sulle nostre domande!


----------



## Ruminante

Dunque, pellegrino12, ti aiuto a capire parafrasando ("Hai sentito l'intervento di Sempronio?") "Ne ho sentiti solo alcuni passaggi":

_Dell'intervento di Sempronio _ho sentito solo alcuni passaggi.

Ti spiego anche il fatto della concordanza: qui la regola credo che sia che _i passaggi _(l'oggetto della frase) è posizionato dopo il verbo "ho sentito" che di conseguenza non si accorda. Se l'oggetto fosse invece menzionato prima, si accorderebbe:
Quali passaggi ho sentito? (se a volte trovi "sentiti", penso che non sia scorretto ma molto antiquato). _Ne _ho _sentiti _molti.

Per ulteriori chiarimenti, se ce _ne _sarà bisogno, ci sono i nostri esperti in grammatica, on line (In particolare, il nostro Necsus).

EDIT solo ora mi accorgo che la discussione continua su una seconda pagina che contiene molte spiegazioni, ma chissà, le spiegazioni non sono mai troppe


----------

